# What backpack do you use? (CAMELBAK owners get in here)



## SpencerBrah (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys I'm looking around the web for a nice backpack for riding. I will also be using it for an EDC (Every Day Carry). I was looking at the Camelbak HAWG NV and it looks pretty nice, stays cool on the back and looks like it has enough room for everything. I really like the Camelbak's water holding system, I try to get a gallon in each day.

I was also looking at this nice pack, but then I read around that it gets uncomfortable after a couple hours or if you load it up. Anyone have experience with Maxpedition?Here's a link -
Maxpedition Monsoon Gearslinger Shoulder Sling Tactical Messenger Gear Bag

Here's a link for the HAWG NV also -
CamelBak | H.A.W.G NV 3L Hydration Pack All Weather Mountain Biking

What pack do you use on your biking trips?


----------



## El Cerveza (Nov 27, 2012)

The gunslinger is a camera/urban bag in my opinion. 

I har the 2011 hawk and are very satisfied. Even though it is big for the small rides it can be strapped in so that it fits right to the bag. Only drawback in everyday use is the small opening in storage compartment, which is quite small. (Might have changed since 2011)

Sendt fra min GT-I9505 med Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

For bike riding I have my eyes on Osprey Raptor 14








Just don't have the $130 for it...yet...sometimes they go on sale too..


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the Mule and I love it. For shorter hikes and camera toting, I usually use my Lowepro Fastpack (100?). The Hawg has a lot of room.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Big fan of the Hydrapak Big Sur which would be comparable to the Hydrapak Tamarack. Osprey makes great packs too but they tend to fit on the small side so if you're a big guy...they might not work for you.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

+1 on Osprey. It's good and comfortable. I don't use it though. All the trails around here are laps. I have jersey pockets and water bottles.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to use the Mule but I'm pretty big so when it was time for a new pack, I got the Hawg. I like it better.


----------



## SpencerBrah (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice to hear Camelbak is good. I will probably be picking up the Hawg NV. Yeah I'm big lol so the Osprey might not be the best choice.


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

I have the mule, had it for a couple years and had seen thousands of miles. Not a single thing wrong and fits everything I'll ever need and have needed over the years. Perfect for hikes as well. I'm big into edc and has seen a multitude of random things in it throughout the years as well.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

They don't seem to make it anymore, but I've had a Camelback Havoc for like 10 years and I think it'll probably outlive me. It's bit heavier duty than the other models, and carries tons and tons of tools, clothes, pads, beer, and assorted spare parts. One of the better mtb products I've purchased.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> For bike riding I have my eyes on Osprey Raptor 14
> 
> Just don't have the $130 for it...yet...sometimes they go on sale too..


My buddy has the exact same back. His wife gave it to him as a birthday present. His is in love with it, it has room for everything, very lightweight, good looking and durable. Kind of expensive though...


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Do the NV packs have the deployable rain cover? or just the newer models?


----------



## **DRB** (Dec 21, 2013)

SpencerBrah said:


> Hey guys I'm looking around the web for a nice backpack for riding. I will also be using it for an EDC (Every Day Carry). I was looking at the Camelbak HAWG NV and it looks pretty nice, stays cool on the back and looks like it has enough room for everything. I really like the Camelbak's water holding system, I try to get a gallon in each day.
> 
> I was also looking at this nice pack, but then I read around that it gets uncomfortable after a couple hours or if you load it up. Anyone have experience with Maxpedition?Here's a link -
> Maxpedition Monsoon Gearslinger Shoulder Sling Tactical Messenger Gear Bag
> ...


I did did a large group buy last year on a Firearms forum for the Maxpedition products. I have carried my Sitka Gearslinger everyday since then and it is a very well put together pack. That being said, I would not consider it a mountain bike or even a good hiking pack, especially the gearslinger models. These packs are heavy and don't sit right for mountain biking or hiking. Additionally the gearslinger models when fully loaded will produce a "hot spot" on your shoulder with the weight as there is only 1 point of contact.

My maxpedition bag works great for what I bought it for, laptop / ipad, basic 1st aid for the family, a few snacks for the kids, water bottle, locking pistol storage,knife,flashlight,multitool ect for day trips in and out of a car with the family or back and forth to work. It is NOT A HIKING OF MOUNTAIN BIKING PACK. Of course, just my opinion but you would be better served buying a dedicated pack


----------



## El Cerveza (Nov 27, 2012)

My 2011 hawg nv is with on board raincover

Sendt fra min GT-I9505 med Tapatalk


----------



## fishymamba (Oct 19, 2013)

I use the MULE. Just did a 50 mile ride and it still felt pretty empty with all the stuff I took . Got mine for $40 on sale on Nashbar!


----------



## El Cerveza (Nov 27, 2012)

*Sv: What backpack do you use? (CAMELBAK owners get in here)*

Hawg nv 2011 inventory

Pump, Drop, chainparts, strips, First aid kit, Multi tool, Leatherman multi tool, 2x 29 " tubes, Energy gels, Electric tape, Tire levers and patches, 3 liter blatter, Phone

And I still haven't used the main compartment


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

SpencerBrah said:


> Hey guys I'm looking around the web for a nice backpack for riding. I will also be using it for an EDC (Every Day Carry). I was looking at the Camelbak HAWG NV and it looks pretty nice, stays cool on the back and looks like it has enough room for everything. I really like the Camelbak's water holding system, I try to get a gallon in each day.
> 
> I was also looking at this nice pack, but then I read around that it gets uncomfortable after a couple hours or if you load it up. Anyone have experience with Maxpedition?Here's a link -
> Maxpedition Monsoon Gearslinger Shoulder Sling Tactical Messenger Gear Bag
> ...


You will find the Maxpedition single shoulder strap will get uncomfortable very quickly because it doesn't evenly spread the weight across your back and can mess with your balance. It isn't designed for biking and not practical .. too heavy also. Go with a pack that IS designed for biking .. like Osprey or Deuter which are lighter weight that Maxpeditions so you can focus more on what you need in the pack.

Amazon.com: Deuter Trans Alpine 25 Granite/Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## SpencerBrah (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the other brand recommendations, will def. check those out. 

The Mule sounds like it can carry a lot, all of the basics. The Hawg is basically the Mule just with more room right? All I need to carry is what El Cerveza typed. But it would be nice to have extra room.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Camelbak Charge 450.
It's small with enough room to carry the basics. The most I put in it is my keys and phone. The trails I ride aren't much more than a couple mile hike to the parking lots. 100 oz bladder is enough for 2 + hours of riding in S Fla heat.


----------



## phclaw (Apr 18, 2007)

I've used camelbacks, but I discovered the Dakine Nomad, and the thing rocks. You can carry a full face helmet, or a xc helmet, plus armor, and it has a ton of space along with padded pockets, and it's very comfortable. Plus, it's easier to fill than camelbacks.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

The lobo was the first one I bought and I think it was august so a light pack to carry a lot of water made sense. This year I picked up a blowfish for the fall/winter rides when I want shed or add some layers. The blowfish is pretty good but probably a mule is better for mtb specifically. I figured the blowfish was a better all around pack back since it expands so much (trips to the zoo, camping, etc with the kid) and it was on sale for less than the mule when I bought it. I can fit everything I could possible want in the blowfish so it certainly has its purpose but I'm also looking forward to some warmer weather when I have the small lobo on. I like having two different packs rather than 1 do it all pack though. If i had to pick one pack though it would probably be the mule.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

I use the m.u.l.e ticks all the boxes for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a camelbak lobo but bought one of these last year and use it all the time now, holds more, stays off my back and was way cheaper then my lobo.
High Sierra 2 liter hydration pack....which color should I get? | Yelp


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have that high Sierra one as well as a deuter race x awesome bag! Has a like spring mesh back so the bag stays off of your back and stays nice and cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Take a look at Geigerrig too. 

I had pretty much sworn off water bladders as I really don't like using regular straws and trying to get water out of a 3 foot hose while huffin and puffin up a hill just didn't do it for me. 

The Geiggerrig bladders have changed it for me. No more canteens or water bottles when out all day long. The Geigerrig bladders have a second chamber that gets pumped up with air and it pressurizes the bladder, causing it to spray out of the bite valve when you bite or squeeze it. AWESOME stuff. 

I bought just the bladder and put it in my Camelback Motherlode I was using for hikes/hunting etc. 

I plan on getting a smaller pack for mtb, maybe a Geigerrig brand pack, or something else, but if it doesn't have the Geigerrig bladder in it, it's getting replaced with one.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Camelbak makes pretty awesome bags, but I really don't like the bladders...they're more obnoxious to clean than other bladders are. I have a Camelbak Cloudwalker and a Hydrapak Big Sur. I put the Camelbak hose/bite valve onto the Hydrapak bladder and couldn't be happier. I swap the bladder back and forth depending on which size bag I need to take with me. The Hydrapak bladder is much easier to clean and deal with.


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

That's another thing I really like about the Geigerrig bladders. You can turn them inside out and toss them in the dishwasher to clean.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Very happy with my MULE's.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

COOL! Thanks  Spraying water is cool = me like and you can wash super easy for thoes acedental times you filled it with alchol lol



Tomahawk3Niner said:


> Take a look at Geigerrig too.
> 
> I had pretty much sworn off water bladders as I really don't like using regular straws and trying to get water out of a 3 foot hose while huffin and puffin up a hill just didn't do it for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

I have both a mule and just purchased a hawg nv. I wanted something a little larger for day rides and maybe an overnight trip on the dirt bike. The hawg seems like the mule but just larger so I think I'll be happy with that. I've used the mule for 4 years I believe and it's been great!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Have 2 MULE's (and a couple of others) , one normal and the other NV, the NV has a nicer air flow system and is cooler, also has a rain cover that can be deployed when needed from a zip on the bottom of the pack.

Go the NV :thumbsup:


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk3Niner said:


> Take a look at Geigerrig too.
> 
> I had pretty much sworn off water bladders as I really don't like using regular straws and trying to get water out of a 3 foot hose while huffin and puffin up a hill just didn't do it for me.
> 
> ...


I am now highly tempted to put one of these bladders in my mule...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Brockwan said:


> I am now highly tempted to put one of these bladders in my mule...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it's been totally worth it. I always loved the idea of water bladders but hated sucking water thru three feet of straw and a bite valve.

Tried it for the first time while riding last night and it worked great. Barely fit in the little Walmart hydro pack I stuffed it in.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

After years of using camel packs, the guy at the LBS got me to try a Deuter when I was looking at replacements.
Loved it and ended up with Hydration Packs -Backpacks / Bags - Deuter Sport GmbH

I like the way the suspension system keeps the pack off your back and allows air in there.

Also, cleaning the bladder is a much easier process than CamelPacks.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I’ve had several Camelback models over the years, I now have a very minimal Camelback for my short rides, and a larger Dakine pack when I’m out longer or hauling more gear. I’ve come to notice a serious flaw with the Camelbacks, at least for me. I’m constantly hooking the 90 degree bend at the mouthpiece on cables and hoses near the stem/handlebar. I find this really annoying, as it usually happens when I’m putting a bunch of effort into a hike-a-bike or lifting the bike over an obstacle, or when I have to duck for a low branch. My Dakine pack has a straight hose/mouthpiece end and doesn’t have this problem, obviously. In fact, I remember when Camelbacks had a straight end too. Too bad they changed it, I won’t be buying any more with that feature.


----------



## m-d-a (Jan 16, 2014)

Just ordered this today. Anyone else have this version? thoughts?

CamelBak M.U.L.E. N.V. Hydration Pack - Closeout! - Hydration Packs


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

m-d-a said:


> Just ordered this today. Anyone else have this version? thoughts?
> 
> CamelBak M.U.L.E. N.V. Hydration Pack - Closeout! - Hydration Packs


Little late for thoughts after buying it. As I said, after having CamelPacks for years, I won't go back. Too many other makers improving on the design. Cleaning has always been a PIA with CamelPacks and the other manufacturers are doing a much better job making their bladders easier to clean. Same prices or lower than Camelpacks.


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> Little late for thoughts after buying it. As I said, after having CamelPacks for years, I won't go back. Too many other makers improving on the design. Cleaning has always been a PIA with CamelPacks and the other manufacturers are doing a much better job making their bladders easier to clean. Same prices or lower than Camelpacks.


Gotta agree. The quality of Camelback's actual packs is great. Their water bladders suck.


----------



## m-d-a (Jan 16, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> Little late for thoughts after buying it. As I said, after having CamelPacks for years, I won't go back. Too many other makers improving on the design. Cleaning has always been a PIA with CamelPacks and the other manufacturers are doing a much better job making their bladders easier to clean. Same prices or lower than Camelpacks.


Such things as a return if I don't like it why I'm asking about it here. I ordered it now because it's a close out and I wanted to grab it in case it's in short supply. From reviews elseware it's sounds pretty good.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk3Niner said:


> For me it's been totally worth it. I always loved the idea of water bladders but hated sucking water thru three feet of straw and a bite valve.
> 
> Tried it for the first time while riding last night and it worked great. Barely fit in the little Walmart hydro pack I stuffed it in.


so you think if i get the bladder it will work with the mule?? where does the pump hang etc?

cheers


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> For bike riding I have my eyes on Osprey Raptor 14
> View attachment 869912
> 
> 
> ...


I brought this one on ebay for $110 a few weeks ago


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Brockwan said:


> so you think if i get the bladder it will work with the mule?? where does the pump hang etc?
> 
> cheers


The Geigerrig bladders come in a couple different sizes. So getting one that fits won't be an issue.

The pump can either hang on one of the shoulder straps or be tucked into a pocket.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk3Niner said:


> The Geigerrig bladders come in a couple different sizes. So getting one that fits won't be an issue.
> 
> The pump can either hang on one of the shoulder straps or be tucked into a pocket.


Ok cheers chief. My mule is 3litre so I was just going to go with the Geiger 3litre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Brockwan said:


> Ok cheers chief. My mule is 3litre so I was just going to go with the Geiger 3litre
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should work fine. My Camelbak Motherlode came with a 3L and the Geigerrig 3L fits great. I've noticed MOST of the Camelbak packs have room to spare in the water sleeve.

I've also put the Geiggerrig 3L in two other packs designed for 2 L bladders with no issue.


----------



## peanutz (Mar 8, 2014)

I rock the original mil-tac m.u.l.e. 3L capacity can carry a field stripped MRE, a cell phone some tools fits comfortable. the thing has been through 2 wars 12 years who knows how many bladders, hikes, bike rides, lost in africa, found in africa, and still looks ok still holds up nice, heck all of the zippers still work. I think they still sell a version of it. Kinda pricey it was like 200 when new.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Camelback Octane (100oz)

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## sbomb (Jun 2, 2013)

As others have said you really can't go wrong with the MULE


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

I love my Mulw. Have 2 one for me and one for the women. Great pack keeps everything I need and it was cheep. Got them both for less then $100 from Price point. On the mule there is a clip on the shoulder strap that keeps the mouth piece from moving around.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> For bike riding I have my eyes on Osprey Raptor 14
> View attachment 869912
> 
> 
> Just don't have the $130 for it...yet...sometimes they go on sale too..


I'd go with that one too. My friend showed up on a ride with one and I got to check it out and it got me jealous. I haven't picked one up since I'm happy with my Fox Oasis pack.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

I've had a Charge ultralight for about a year, but I've never actually used it. it just sits in the closet.

I guess I am worried about having to clean it and mold growing in it and all that.

not sure why I bought it, in retrospect...


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

I just picked up a Geigerrig Rig 1200 for $60 new. Love it!


----------

